# how is Johnson doing?



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

I haven't got to see much of him....I really thought him and Forte would of been a nice touch in Boston.....but I guess Boston didn't think so and split up the two.....Well just wondering how Joe Johnson was doing....cya


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwick</b>!
> I haven't got to see much of him....I really thought him and Forte would of been a nice touch in Boston.....but I guess Boston didn't think so and split up the two.....Well just wondering how Joe Johnson was doing....cya


NOT GOOD NOT GOOD AT ALL


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Think he plays a bad season .
Had him in my fantasy league and thrown him out last week.
thought he would have a break out year this season.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He is doing some nice things, but he's got some bad luck on a lot of plays and is just not exectuing well. I mean this kid doesn't really have a flaw in his game. He just can't make up his mind if he is going to score or run the play.

Motion offense doesn't help his cause, he would be good if he had plays called for him so he can get in a groove.

Anyway he is only 21, it's just a matter of time.


----------

